# Got bored today :)



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got bored today so I decided to get started on the right hand drive conversion. It was alot easier dissassembling my car than the 180 I took all the RHD parts from. I think its easier because I knew what I was doing this time instead of just seeing a bolt and taking it out. I actually had a method to the madness today. All was going well until I got to the a/c hardlines. Then I needed another wrench I didn't have so I had to stop . Oh well, its a good headstart though and I'll begin making a template soon.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think you should do a nice little write up on this and keep all photos. im gonna need a reference :thumbup: 
lookin good lookin good....

did you have a full 180 or just a clip when you took it apart?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I started out with this:











And yeah I plan on doing a write up on it. But I think I'm going to distribute it discretely amongst a few NF'ers once completed. We don't want everyone to be doing this now do we? That would kind of defeat the purpose of being RHD in the first place


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how mcuh u selling that LHD for


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how mcuh u selling that LHD for


yes!!! please tell...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how mcuh u selling that LHD for


Its cracked. Don't know if you can see that from the pics or not. But I'll be selling all of the LHD plastics and everything once it is completed. I know there are alot of items that I tore out that people need/want. So I'll post up once I start parting out 

Edit:

here is a larger view adjusted the contrast/brightness so you could see the cracks in it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh la la looking good :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

oOOo, RHD, that'll confuse the hell out of the chicks and drive through's.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> oOOo, RHD, that'll confuse the hell out of the chicks and drive through's.


why would it confuse chicks? :fluffy:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn that's gonna be bad a$$ when it's done  :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

aha you had a clip

just to make sure....you do have the other piece for RHD right? the piece that goes around the ebrake and stuff....the other part of the console.i see the plastic piece that goes around the AC controls and stuff but wheres the rest
the one thing im still somewhat worried about is moviing the ebrake over....so yea im gonna need that right up when you finish


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> why would it confuse chicks? :fluffy:


 wouldn't confuse you now would it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> why would it confuse chicks? :fluffy:


they always get confused..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> aha you had a clip
> 
> just to make sure....you do have the other piece for RHD right? the piece that goes around the ebrake and stuff....the other part of the console.i see the plastic piece that goes around the AC controls and stuff but wheres the rest
> the one thing im still somewhat worried about is moviing the ebrake over....so yea im gonna need that right up when you finish


No I don't have that piece. I'm going to just leave the parking brake where it is. It's not really in my way anyways. Actually the thought never crossed my mind to move it. I'm pretty sure that the parking brake is in the same spot JDM as it is USDM.


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I'm pretty sure that the parking brake is in the same spot JDM as it is USDM.


It's not. Check those S15 pics you have. Should be able to see it.

EDIT: Found an S13 with the parking brake on the right also... At least, I THINK it's an S13...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah your right... here's that S15 pic that I took you were talkin about


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea doesn't matter if u keep it on the other side... wow a few inches oh damn...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not really worried about it. At least it won't hit my elbow or anything. If I was real anal about it, I would have imported silvia or something


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

Man. Wish I could import a silvia. Hell, wish I could worry about little things like the placement of the parking brake!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I think you might have a problem with the way the center consol comes down without moving the ebreak to the right side. If you dont move the Ebreak you are going to have to do some custom fiber glass lower center console to make it work. The problem is the lower center consol gose under the upper center consol and can only be put on one way (lip that fangs over the drivers side) if you use your USDM lower consol, with the JDM upper. you will have the lip on the side of the lower that dosent have the spot to alow it to hang over. i am not sure if i have made any sense, but if you get your lower USDM lower and your JDM upper and just put them below the JDM dash you will see what i mean.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

If you do put then down next to the dash, could you take a pic and post it up here to help illistrate what i am talking about. Thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, I see what your talking about. I'll check it out in the morning and post a pic of it. Even if everything doesn't fit right, I'm not too concerned. I mean, the interior components aren't going to match as it is color wise. And I only paid $150 for the car soo... as long as it runs and works properly like it should, cosmetics won't bother me that much . But yeah I'll do that up tomorrow if I can. :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea that was one of the things i noticed when i picked up my RHD stuff...everything else is switched too.. the ac controls, the wipers, blinkers...all the trim....everything is switched on the jdm cars lol

another thing ive been thinking about is the door panel. no it wont get in the way of anything but if your a perfectionist, then youd have to get jdm door panels cause they are different too


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> The problem is the lower center consol gose under the upper center consol and can only be put on one way (lip that fangs over the drivers side) if you use your USDM lower consol, with the JDM upper. you will have the lip on the side of the lower that dosent have the spot to alow it to hang over.



You were exactly right.. But still doesn't bother me much. Nothing some cutting and possibly some melting can't cure


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lazy mofo haha....now im gonna have to figure that shit out on my own...damnit


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am sure you could order that part from a local nissan dealer. sure that it wouldnt cost any more then the USDM part either.


----------

